# Well, what do you know.



## Jeffriesw (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow, a whole brand new room or two, Hey where is everybody at?
Why do I hear an echo?


----------



## Jeff57 (Sep 24, 2010)

I was wondering who would be first to post.  I barely have time to keep up with the spiritual discussion forum, what will I do now?


----------



## Israel (Sep 24, 2010)

interesting


----------



## Jeffriesw (Sep 24, 2010)

Remarkable


----------



## Jeffriesw (Sep 24, 2010)

Be careful what'cha ask for, you just might get it,



chirp chirp chirp


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 24, 2010)

Swamp Runner said:


> Be careful what'cha ask for, you just might get it,
> 
> 
> 
> chirp chirp chirp



Amen my brotha....amen to that.


----------



## apoint (Sep 24, 2010)

Im lost.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Sep 24, 2010)

apoint said:


> Im lost.



No your not , Just temporarily discombobulated.


----------



## apoint (Sep 24, 2010)

Swamp Runner said:


> No your not , Just temporarily discombobulated.



 Thanks I feel better already!


----------



## vanguard1 (Sep 24, 2010)

cool room


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 24, 2010)

Helloooooo ! What an echo, LOL


----------



## formula1 (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re:*

Just found out. Praise the Lord.


----------



## christianhunter (Sep 25, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## ronpasley (Sep 25, 2010)

Jesus Saves


----------



## Jeffriesw (Sep 25, 2010)

ronpasley said:


> Jesus Saves



Amen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff57 (Sep 25, 2010)

Swamp Runner said:


> No your not , Just temporarily discombobulated.



Been a long time since I saw anyone use discombobulated.  The younger generation is going


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 25, 2010)

The echo is re-verb?


----------



## Jeffriesw (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeff57 said:


> Been a long time since I saw anyone use discombobulated.  The younger generation is going



Yeah, when I use words like that I guess I am dating myself a bit. Oh well, I earned my grey head


----------

